# how to snorkle the renegade??



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

i got a 2009 renegade an i wanna snorkle it my self , i do not wanna buy a $300 snorkle kit .. has anyone done one them selfs an have pics??? if so please help me out an show me some ideas, thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Too bad this wasn't about 7 or 8 months ago....i gave away a kit because I bought a nicer one. 

Heres my 2 cents:
For starters, buy the xmr molded belt exhaust piece, it is a direct fit and makes easy work out of the hardest part to snorkel. Second, remove your air intake pipe from the left side of your airbox by drilling out the rivets and cut a small piece of metal or strong/thick plastic and silicone and bolt or rivet it over the rectangle hole that was left by your intake (your blocking this off permanently so make sure its sealed up good). Third, buy a 2" threaded female and male pvc connector and use a hole saw in the front of the airbox to put a hole that the male connector will thread through really tight (make sure that you cut this hole in a manner that overlaps and removes the existing hole for the crank case vent)....the vent line will need to be extended and should be relocated to the airbox lid to be in a safer spot. Plumb in the airbox with 2" and belt housing works best with 1.5". Make sure to reroute your fuel tank vent, transmission vent, and weep hole to a nice high/clean spot.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

Building my own snorkel. Almost done got about 70$ in it


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i had 40 in mine but also got some things cheap since 2 of my buddies are sources, one has a plumbing business and other has pool business (spa hose)


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Any pics of the airbox setup and routing under the plastics for the 2"? I'm about to take this junk ***** kit off of mine and do it right. Need some more air flow for added ponies.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

youngDUMP said:


> Any pics of the airbox setup and routing under the plastics for the 2"? I'm about to take this junk ***** kit off of mine and do it right. Need some more air flow for added ponies.


Bump this thread up for me this weekend and I'll go out in the barn and try to get you some pics. Im workin graveyards this week otherwise i'd get them sooner.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Bump this thread up for me this weekend and I'll go out in the barn and try to get you some pics. Im workin graveyards this week otherwise i'd get them sooner.


Roger that. I'll be tackling it on Saturday and It would be super helpful.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Parts list for the 2" intake on my bike: (1) Male and (1) Female threaded coupler, (2) 90*s, (1) street 90*, (1) 45*, (2) rubber couplers, and a few inches of pipe to make connections. ....remove factory intake from side of airbox and block off, cut new hole in front of airbox so that it overlaps/deletes the hole for the crank case vent and screw threaded couplers together through this hole (make sure they fit snug and you seal them well), 90* down, 90* forward and you'll need roughly 4" of pipe sticking out of that 90* which should stop right behind your shock, use rubber coupler and street 90* to turn upward, 45* inward to center of dash area, and then a few inches of pipe and rubber coupler.....thats the end of the plumbing (you will have to do some trimming under the pod to get everything to work, and the fuse box also has to come off the factory mount and laid to the side...i cut my mounting bracket off, fuse box lays to the left side if your infront of the bike)...my snorkel connects through the pod to the rubber coupler with a street 45* and then you can use whatever you want after that.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

filthyredneck your are the man. I spent the day working on it Saturday. Had a lot of female issues and became single over the weekend so it was great therapy. Got my mind off of things. I decided to go a slightly different route once I got on it. I already had a hole at the top of my pod and wanted to try and keep my fuse box in the original location. Coming out of the pod I wasn't able to use a rubber coupling due to lack of room so I used ultra black silicone for the joint above/under the pod for easy removal should I have to get to my computer or fuse box. It took me a little bit of trial and error to make it fit just right but this is what I came up with.... I went riding on Sunday at Canal road in Gulfport and I can confidently say that it is a whole new machine. It ******es on and laughs at the bike it used to be. The difference between the two intakes felt like the difference of me moving up from my Grizzly 660 to the Renegade when I first got it. Night and day. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out and I also fixed my leaky belt snorkel in the process. Didn't have a single problem with wet/slipping belt on our all day ride in very deep water. Again, thank you so much for all of your help. I owe you a cold brew if we ever cross paths. 

-Logan


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good man, the 2" was a big upgrade for me too, i put 1.5" on mine when i bought it new and changed to 2" soon after. Glad i could somewhat help.


----------

